# TT Roadster v Boxster



## p912guy (Apr 9, 2015)

Okay, I am comparing a 2016 Mk3 TT Roadster to a 981 Boxster, particularly a 2014 or 2015 CPO Boxster with less than 10K miles to replace my 2011 MINI Cooper S. I am guessing others on this forum have compared and considered both of these options. Considering this is Fourtitude, I suspect most that reply to this post will have chosen the TT Roadster. Why please? Honestly, I had been quite interested in the new 2016 Miata MX-5, but when I sat in one the other day it was simply too small, particularly on the passenger side which has significantly less leg room. I just couldn't subject my wife of 31 years to sitting with her knees up under her chin just so I could be driving a fun car, so I have eliminated that option leaving me to the TT and Boxster. All replies appreciated.


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

p912guy said:


> Okay, I am comparing a 2016 Mk3 TT Roadster to a 981 Boxster, particularly a 2014 or 2015 CPO Boxster with less than 10K miles to replace my 2011 MINI Cooper S. I am guessing others on this forum have compared and considered both of these options. Considering this is Fourtitude, I suspect most that reply to this post will have chosen the TT Roadster. Why please? Honestly, I had been quite interested in the new 2016 Miata MX-5, but when I sat in one the other day it was simply too small, particularly on the passenger side which has significantly less leg room. I just couldn't subject my wife of 31 years to sitting with her knees up under her chin just so I could be driving a fun car, so I have eliminated that option leaving me to the TT and Boxster. All replies appreciated.


They're really completely different cars. The Boxster is a minimalist 2-seat sports car (the uber Miata) and the TT is a luxury hot hatch 2+2. The Boxster is more a drivers car but has very limited haul-ability. The TT can do everything well, but is not as focused a driving experience. The Boxster needs revs to make power while the TT has mid-range turbo-grunt and will feel faster in normal driving. I don't know what the dollars-to dollars comparison is, but the new TTS should be the comparison if the numbers are equal. You are coming from a small car (and looked at a Miata) - the TT is going to feel big. I'm pretty sure your wife will prefer the TT (mine does). If you drive a TT back-to-back with a Boxster, I can't imagine you wouldn't have a strong preference for one or the other.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

TT412GO said:


> I don't know what the dollars-to dollars comparison is, but the new TTS should be the comparison if the numbers are equal.


Except you can't get a mk3 TTS roadster in the US (if OP is in the States) so you're stuck comparing a base mk3 at 200hp against a lighter Boxster with more horsepower. The Boxster should feel quicker everywhere. The TT Roadster gives up all the 2+2 and hatchback practicality. The Boxster may actually be more practical with two trunks. The TT will probably be a little easier to live with, has much better tech, but everywhere else the Boxster will be better.


----------



## mremg (May 10, 2015)

I can't speak of the Boxster, but coming from a R56 MINI Cooper S, the TT is going to feel much bigger. I agree that the base TT feels more hot hatch than the sports car, but it is still pretty nice to drive.

The only way to find out is test drive them both.

MX5 - Honestly, that's how I felt driving the Miata for the first time. But, after a while it slowly grown on me and now I like it a lot better.


----------



## anti suv (Sep 26, 2013)

I believe choosing a sports car is a very personal thing. I think you will find that once you drive both cars the decision will be pretty easy.

I was considering a used cayman before i ordered a tt coupe but since the car is going to be my daily driver i decided to trade a little bit of sport for some practicality. However, if i was in the position to have a daily driver and a sports car i think i would have gone cayman. 

One thing about the non-S cayman that surprised me is that they aren't as quick as i thought they would be. You really need to keep it in high in the rpms to get the power out of the engine.


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

Love the Boxster/Cayman and how they handle compared to Audi understeer,BUT if you need/want 4WD and occasional back seats ,which I do ,then the only porsche choice,a step up in many ways,is a Carrera.I would be looking for a good used C4 or C4S cabrio,there are lots out there.I love my TTRS for its practicalilty,but still really view it as a "poor man's Carrera 4"
Mac


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*All professional reviewers rate the boxster as the better car*

Unfortunately, several of your responders are apparently unaware that the boxster is a 2 seat convertible, as is the TT roadster. The MSRP of the TT roadster is $50K - $55K depending on the options and you will get at best a 6% discount from MSRP. The boxster has much more HP, rear wheel drive, 50-50 weight distribution, and is still offered with a manual tranny that makes it a dream to drive. The Mk 3 TT handling is excellent thanks to the improved Quattro system, but it does not quite measure up to the boxster and it is only available with the clutchless automatic which can be paddle shifted as a manual. A TTS roadster would give you near-boxster performance for less money (new) but is not offered in the US. If they offered a TTS roadster, I'd be driving one.

Some pros and cons:
1. The boxster will be much more expensive to maintain unless you know a good indy mechanic.
2. The boxster has more trunk space if you count the front and rear compartments combined, but the TT trunk is nearly as large as the combined boxster space and much more useful since it can hold larger objects.
3. The Mk 3 has a compact spare while the boxster has a pump & goo kit. Pump and goo, or run-flats, are worthless for a major blowout or bent rim from a pot-hole. Some boxster owners buy the compact spare offered on older boxsters but if you get a flat your wife will have to carry the flat tire on her lap because it will not fit anywhere else in the boxster.
4. Uniqueness - Porsche sells more boxsters than Audi sells all models of the TT. You see boxsters everywhere. You will rarely see a TT, much less a TT roadster.
5. Historically, the Porsche has a better resale value.
6. My biggest gripe about the boxster is that the engine is completely enclosed (which makes it more expensive to maintain because even minor things are a PIA to get to). You can not do a visual inspection of the engine bay prior to a long trip to look for leaks, worn belts, etc. Drive and pray.
7. The boxster gets good gas mileage but not as good as the TT.
8. The TT Quattro is much better in snow and ice than the boxster.

Another car to consider is every professional reviewers best sporty car, the BMW M235. The M235 also outperforms the base TT roadster. BMW offers much larger discounts on their new cars so an M235 convertible will cost you less than a base TT roadster. Since you are coming from a 4 seat Mini, give serious consideration to the loss of your rear seats. Many folks like the looks of roadsters but trade them in quickly when they realize the impact of a 2 seater on their lifestyle. That is why you see more low mileage nearly new roadsters on used car lots. The M235 might be a better choice for you.


----------



## randolphmcafee (Oct 22, 2015)

*chose TT Roadster over boxster*

I test drove both several times, went back and forth. The boxster is a bit quicker and will corner faster, but the TT often feels better in corners on rough pavement, I think due to four wheel drive. Finding a boxster with the options you want and missing the options you 't care for is impossible; in the end a similarly equipped boxster was $85K to the Roadster slightly under $55K. I'd owned a Porsche Cabriolet for ten years and had gotten the Porsche bug out of my system; had I not already owned a Porsche, I might have chosen the Boxster (which drives better than the Cabriolet). So far, slightly under six months in, I'm very happy with the TT. No problems and just about due for its first oil change. But both cars are great fun.


----------



## p912guy (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks for the comments so far - please keep them coming. While I don't plan to make a decision for at least 6 months or so, I do find myself leaning much more toward the Mk 3 TT Roadster, even though I would love to have a 981 Boxster.



> Another car to consider is every professional reviewers best sporty car, the BMW M235. The M235 also outperforms the base TT roadster. BMW offers much larger discounts on their new cars so an M235 convertible will cost you less than a base TT roadster. Since you are coming from a 4 seat Mini, give serious consideration to the loss of your rear seats. Many folks like the looks of roadsters but trade them in quickly when they realize the impact of a 2 seater on their lifestyle. That is why you see more low mileage nearly new roadsters on used car lots. The M235 might be a better choice for you.


I am very familiar with the M235 and strongly considered a 135i when I got my R56 MINI. I am just not that impressed with it. Further, the need for a back seat isn't an issue. In the 5 years I have owned my MINI, I have never had anyone try to squeeze into the back seat, in fact I never had an instance when I even thought about trying to carry a passenger back there. 70% of the time it's just me and the car. Also, I have my truck or my wife's car if I ever have a need to carry more than two people.



> Some pros and cons:
> 1. The boxster will be much more expensive to maintain unless you know a good indy mechanic.
> 2. The boxster has more trunk space if you count the front and rear compartments combined, but the TT trunk is nearly as large as the combined boxster space and much more useful since it can hold larger objects.
> 3. The Mk 3 has a compact spare while the boxster has a pump & goo kit. Pump and goo, or run-flats, are worthless for a major blowout or bent rim from a pot-hole. Some boxster owners buy the compact spare offered on older boxsters but if you get a flat your wife will have to carry the flat tire on her lap because it will not fit anywhere else in the boxster.
> ...


The cost of maintenance / repair and ease of access to the engine in the 981 vs the TT are definitely important considerations for me. I like to do my own simple mechanical maintenance (oil and filter, air filter, etc.) and I keep my vehicles well after warranties expire, so I think the TT gets the nod there. That said, while the TT's mechanicals are tried and true and seem to be very reliable, I do worry about the cost of potential repair or replacement of all the hi-tech electronics, especially the very cool virtual dash display. Also, from a trunk space / storage point of view, I think the TT comes out on top for me. I play hockey a couple times a week and while I think I could squeeze my hockey bag into either the "frunk" on the 981 or the trunk on the TT, I think the TT would handle my sticks better with the center pass-through, which isn't available in the 981. Of course I could always use my truck.

The lack of a MT in the TT is a bit of a disappointment as I really like the MT in my MINI, but my wife doesn't. Since she occasionally drives my car, I had already been thinking PDK if I went with a Boxster, so DSG in the TT wouldn't be a big issue. Besides, with the traffic I have to drive through daily, the lure of the MT has really begun to lose it's shine for me too. 

Another factor is we are also planning to replace my wifes's CX-9 in a few months and we are really leaning toward a 3.0 liter Q5. I am wondering what kind of deal we could get if I walked into the Audi dealership and purchased a Q5 and ordered a TT at the same time. If I had my choice today for a TT, I'd like Vegas Yellow w/ Rock Gray interior which isn't likely to be found on a typical Audi dealership lot among all the black, white, silver, gray and occasionally red cars seen today. What can I say, I like color - my MINI is a unique combination of Pepper White w/ Green Lounge Leather interior.

Finally, I too wish Audi would import the TTS as a roadster, but I don't see that happening. From what I can tell, with a tune and a few well chosen mods, I could have the performance of a TTS in a vehicle that would be much less expensive overall than the TTS would be if it were available here.


----------

